# C-19 and topics of interest



## LRList001 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello all

Building on the topic raised at the end if this thread Camera presets disappear after import to Lightroom.: I was wondering if, with the current situation keeping us at home, it might be appropriate to start some threads on various topics of interest.

Acknowledging that 'Perfect exposure' is the title of a book by Roger Hicks and Frances Schultz, it is a topic that covers a wide variety of views.  The topic is deliberately not 'correct exposure' as the premise is that there is no such thing as correct exposure.  Instead there is the concept of the exposure that is right for the scene and what the photographer is trying to convey.

Another topic might be how to use different exposure methods, such as incident, reflected and spot metering (linked to the zone system espoused by Ansell Adams).

Thoughts?

(Perfect Exposure from theory to practice, ISBN 0 7153 0814 9)


----------



## clee01l (Mar 21, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> Hello all
> 
> Building on the topic raised at the end if this thread Camera presets disappear after import to Lightroom.: I was wondering if, with the current situation keeping us at home, it might be appropriate to start some threads on various topics of interest.
> 
> ...



I think this has merit. I’ve also though about offering some online Lightroom training if I had the right platform. Zoom seems to offer some advantages. 
Right now for me I am too busy to put together a lesson plan. 
Also I have procrastinated doing my taxes to the point where even an extended filing deadline is not much inducement..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 22, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> it might be appropriate to start some threads on various topics of interest.



You may well be right!

I'm taking the opportunity to complete a new plugin which saves metadata to video files, and adding new features to existing plugins. One for Search and Replace builds on the idea behind this script and lets you find all the pictures on a certain date or range of dates each year, with an option to base the new smart collection on an existing one. See the attached.

I'm also going to look for ways to offer online billed support more widely. It might include tuition, though not a structured lesson plan since needs vary widely and guys likes us should be able to fine tune as we see the individual's skills, needs and potential. But I don't know much about Zoom, and that would be a good topic. I am hoping to find a service that accepts payment per hour/whatever, so the timing/money arrangement is nice and clear!

John


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 24, 2020)

LRList001 said:


> it might be appropriate to start some threads on various topics of interest.


I like the idea. I'm still trying to regroup at the moment, but if anyone has ideas of topics for discussion, feel free the get the conversations started. 



clee01l said:


> I think this has merit. I’ve also though about offering some online Lightroom training if I had the right platform. Zoom seems to offer some advantages.


I've used Zoom for that purpose and it works very nicely. It's quite simple for the customer to install and log in, and very reasonably priced at a fixed rate.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 24, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> I like the idea. I'm still trying to regroup at the moment, but if anyone has ideas of topics for discussion, feel free the get the conversations started.
> 
> 
> I've used Zoom for that purpose and it works very nicely. It's quite simple for the customer to install and log in, and very reasonably priced at a fixed rate.


I just signed up for a free account last night.  It has much better functionality than Skype, notably screen-sharing.  Several friends have independently also signed up for Zoom.

For the IT crowd here, Zoom notes on their website that Gartner Group rates Zoom in the upper right part of their magic quadrant as a market leader.

Phil Burton


----------



## happycranker (Mar 26, 2020)

Yes, now my cycling group cannot ride together, we have a meetup chat after our solo rides, using Zoom it is free for 40 minutes


----------



## clee01l (Mar 26, 2020)

happycranker said:


> Yes, now my cycling group cannot ride together, we have a meetup chat after our solo rides, using Zoom it is free for 40 minutes


I have BookClub members that can talk for longer than 40 min!!  But we are considering this for our monthly meeting.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 26, 2020)

clee01l said:


> I have BookClub members that can talk for longer than 40 min!!  But we are considering this for our monthly meeting.


I am a long-time Skype user but I just looked at the Zoom website the other day.  Zoom does everything that Skype does, but it also adds important features like screen-sharing.  

A group of friends has just set  up our first virtual get-together.  We set things up so I'm doing the initial meeting.  Someone else is hosting a meeting for 40 minutes later.  if necessary a third person will host a meeting.  I hope it's only a minor inconvenience.  And if Zoom encourages brevity, that's yet another benefit compared with Skype.


----------



## johnbeardy (Mar 26, 2020)

Screensharing is in Skype, but what Skype doesn't seem to offer is remote control.

There's also TeamViewer which I used a bit last year. Free for personal use, it's a big "naggy" when it decides you're using it outside its algorithm.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 28, 2020)

PhilBurton said:


> Someone else is hosting a meeting for 40 minutes later.  if necessary a third person will host a meeting.


You don't even need to switch people, and they seem to have relaxed the limitation at the moment, as I've definitely been on some calls longer than 40 minutes lately.


----------



## PhilBurton (Mar 28, 2020)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You don't even need to switch people, and they seem to have relaxed the limitation at the moment, as I've definitely been on some calls longer than 40 minutes lately.


Just yesterday I did a Zoom meeting for well over one hour. The host was using the free plan.

Phil Burton


----------

